# [Sammelthread] 3D GAMING



## Bull56 (15. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier mal einen Sammel- und Bilderthread für das Spielen in 3D aufgemacht, da der dritten Dimension meiner Meinung nach die Zukunft gehört 

Zukünftige Spiele wie Crysis 2 oder ältere wie Trackmania Nations unterstützen ja schon 3D Technik.

Spielen die kein 3D unterstützen kann man mit Programmen wie Nvidia 3D Vision, TriDef oder iZ3D nachhelfen.

Ich bitte darum nur Screenshots mit Anaglyphic 3D zu posten da alle anderen nicht abzufilmen sind

Im Anhang werde ich ein paar Screenshots posten.

Mein System:
Intel Core i7-920 @4Ghz
AsRock x58 Extrme 3
ATi HD 4870 x2
GDDR3 2000
Corsair TX650W

Die Spiele wurden mit iZ3D und TriDef gespielt
Wäre toll wenn hier einige Tipps zur richtigen einstellung und Konfiguration posten könnten.

Gruß B56


----------



## Sash (15. November 2010)

hm was sollen die pics die keiner richtig sehen kann?


----------



## mixxed_up (15. November 2010)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/122578-sammelthread-3d-allgemein.html

Gibt es schon.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. November 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/122578-sammelthread-3d-allgemein.html
> 
> Gibt es schon.



Danke

Closed


----------

